# Der GT Avalanche LE Aufbauthread...



## Tiensy (12. Januar 2008)

Hallo liebe GT-Gemeinde ,

das Erstrad befindet sich nach wie vor noch im Aufbau... Allerdings ist jetzt schon vorherzusehen, dass es zum Bergauf-Fahren denklich ungeeignet sein wird.

Daher ist dieser Rahmen nun zu mir unterwegs (GT Avalanche LE 1996):




Abgesehen vom Rahmen werde ich folgende Teile verbauen:

Laufradsatz (Tune MIG75 / MAG 200, Mavic X517 Ceramic, DT Speichen):









Vorbau (Syncros poliert / 135mm / 0°):





Wäre dankbar dafür wenn Ihr mir eure Meinung zum Aufbau sagen würdet. Farblich wird das ganze also ein Mix aus Alu (poliert), Rot und Schwarz. Bisher zumindest...

Als Gabel würde ich nämlich gerne folgende verbauen:





Bei den Bremsen schwanke ich zwischen XT V-Brakes oder roten Magura HS33.

Momentan weiß ich noch nicht genau wie ich es anstelle, dass die blaue SID nicht so sehr aus dem Rahmen fällt. Sollte da jmd. einen Vorschlag haben... Bitte melden.

Und an Kurbeln evtl. diese hier:





Viele Grüße,

Tien Sy


----------



## Ketterechts (12. Januar 2008)

Glückwunsch 

Nette Teile Auswahl

Rahmen und LRS sind schonmal perfekt   .

Bei den Bremsen würde ich auf keinen Fall rote Maguras nehmen , da diese nicht eloxiert sind , sondern einfach nur rot lackiert - passt imo nicht - und die alten XT V-Brakes sind klasse

Zur Gabel - schöne Gabel , aber nicht in der Farbe zu dem Rahmen - das wird zu bunt und erschlägt alles andere - würde zu einer Judy in electric red raten oder was schwarzes

Kurbel ist schön , aber fast etwas filigran an dem Ava Rahmen - müsst ich verbaut sehen 

Ansonsten nur weiter so


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Shakur (12. Januar 2008)

Der Vorbau wird wohl nicht zu der Gabel passen, 
Du brauchst einen Ahead-Vorbau...

Sonst klingt es recht nett!


----------



## Tiensy (12. Januar 2008)

Wie wäre es hiermit:

Kurbeln:





Sattelstütze:





Lenker:





Oder doch lieber silberne bzw. polierte Teile?


----------



## Tiensy (12. Januar 2008)

Shakur schrieb:


> Der Vorbau wird wohl nicht zu der Gabel passen,
> Du brauchst einen Ahead-Vorbau...
> 
> Sonst klingt es recht nett!



Hallo Shakur,

ist schon etwas her, dass ich mir ein Bike zusammegestellt habe. Bzgl. Gabel / Vorbau hatte ich mir gedacht, dass es doch keinen Unterschied macht ob die Gabel von "außen" --> Ahead-Vorbau geklemmt wird oder eben von "innen" über diesen Schaftvorbau.

Kannst Du mir das nochmal kurz erklären?

Was für eine Gabel bzw. was für einen Schaft müsste die Gabel denn haben, damit der Schaft-Vorbau passt. Der Vorbau ist ebenfalls 1 1/8".

Und da wir schon an der Front sind... Was für einen Steuersatz und in welcher Farbe würdet ihr empfehlen? Überlege ob der Steursatz rot, schwarz oder silber sein soll. Und bitte keinen CK-Steuersatz. Dieses Rad soll mal ohne King auskommen...


----------



## tomasius (12. Januar 2008)

Hi Tiensy,

Das sieht doch schon vielversprechend aus. Ich würde bei Syncros bleiben. Silberne Vorbauten in Ahead gibt es immer wieder mal.  

Solltest du dich für rote Maguras entscheiden, ich habe einen Satz (VR & HR) übrig. 

Noch ein Wort zu den Syncros Revolution: TRAUMHAFT.   

Tom


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Januar 2008)

ich sag nur SYNCROS SYNCROS  

das hab ich mit der revo gemacht die ich von dir habe.


----------



## Tiensy (12. Januar 2008)

@David: Überragend  

Sollte es mit der SID nicht klappen, so stünden noch folgende Varianten zur Auswahl:

Tange Prestige Starrgabel:





Und jetzt was ganz leckeres  :





Ich hab eigentlich nicht vor das Rad allzusehr zu schonen. Eigentlich komme ich nämlich aus der "Bergab"-Fraktion... aber ansehnlich ist das allemal. Bin mir daher nicht so sicher, ob es so gut wäre diese Syncros Gabel zu verbauen. Wäre irgendwie etwas schade darum wenn ihr etwas zustößt... 

Für den Fall, dass es also doch eine Federgabel wird:

- Wieviel Federweg wären denn "optimal" bzw. empfehlenswert?


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Januar 2008)

an meinem zassi ist alles von syncros was nur ging.
2 sachen fehlen:
1. steuersatz  find ich nicht so schön von syncros
2. gabel         ist zu filigran für diese rahmen.sieht nicht gut aus.leider.


----------



## tofu1000 (12. Januar 2008)

Hmm, bei den vielen schicken Syncros-Teilen, die bei dir beheimatet zu sein scheinen, kann ich David eigentlich nur beipflichten und euch beide für die geilen Teile beneiden. 
Obwohl beim Anblick der Tune-Naben (die sehen so orange aus?!?) auch wieder der Wunsch nach nem polierten Rahmen mit viel rotem Elox hochkommt... Sieht bestimmt auch schick aus.


----------



## Tiensy (12. Januar 2008)

@tofu: Die Syncros Gabel ist gerade beim großen E... Ist nicht meine 

Hat vielleicht jmd. eine Manitou SX Carbon zum abgeben?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (12. Januar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> @tofu: Die Syncros Gabel ist gerade beim großen E... Ist nicht meine
> 
> Hat vielleicht jmd. eine Manitou SX Carbon zum abgeben?











wennste die hier meinst kann ich nen freund fragen der hat die noch in nos.


----------



## Tiensy (12. Januar 2008)

@David: Ja, die meine ich


----------



## Davidbelize (12. Januar 2008)

hab ihn angerufen und dir ne pn gesendet.


----------



## Ketterechts (12. Januar 2008)

Hi Tiensy

Eigentlich gehört da ja ne Judy XC rein - sieht imo auch viel besser aus als die eckige Manitou und gibt´s immer wieder in der Bucht - gerade sogar ne nagelneue . Würde aber farblich zu schwarz oder champagner raten , dann kommen die tune Naben richtig schön zur Geltung , bei einer roten Gabel glaube ich werden sie eher stören als Akzente zu setzen und das wär schade um die netten Teile 

Gruss Benjamin

Judy XC war auch original verbaut , siehe mtb-kataloge.de


----------



## Tiensy (13. Januar 2008)

@ketterechts: Das mit der Judy XC hört sich gut an. Daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht... Jetzt gibt es da nur noch eine Frage:

- Könnte mir jmd. sagen was es mit dem Schaftvorbau und einer Gabel mit Gewindeschaft auf sich hat?

--> Was für ein Gewindeschaft bräuchte ich an der Gabel um meinen 1 1/8" Syncros Schaftvorbau zu verbauen?

Die Länge des Steuerkopfes am Avalanche Rahmen beträgt 90mm, soweit ich mich erinnere würde (beispielsweise) ein CK Steuersatz insgesamt weitere 30mm hoch bauen. Wie lange müsste denn dann der Schaft einer Gabel sein und wie lange dessen Gewinde?

Wäre dankbar wenn mich jmd. kurz aufklären könnte.


----------



## Shakur (13. Januar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hallo Shakur,
> 
> ist schon etwas her, dass ich mir ein Bike zusammegestellt habe. Bzgl. Gabel / Vorbau hatte ich mir gedacht, dass es doch keinen Unterschied macht ob die Gabel von "außen" --> Ahead-Vorbau geklemmt wird oder eben von "innen" über diesen Schaftvorbau.
> 
> ...




Hallo Tiensy,
für diesen Vorbau brauchst Du eine Gabel mit 1 1/8-Zoll-Gewindeschaft und einen passenden Gewindesteuersatz um das Lagerspiel überhaupt einstellen zu können.
Wenn Du diese Gabel fahren möchtest, benötigst Du einen 1 1/8-Aheadvorbau und einen 
Ahead-Steuersatz in 1 1/8. 
Beides untereinander mischen geht meines Wissens nicht...
Viel Spass beim Aufbau!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (13. Januar 2008)

Ok, besten Dank. Hab ohnehin noch keine Steuersatz und keine passende Gabel... Dann werd ich das mit dem Schaftvorbau lassen und mich nach einem Ahead-Vorbau umschauen 

Falls jmd. Interesse an dem Syncros-Schaftvorbau in 1 1/8 hat, bitte melden.


----------



## Shakur (13. Januar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> @ketterechts: Das mit der Judy XC hört sich gut an. Daran hab ich gar nicht gedacht... Jetzt gibt es da nur noch eine Frage:
> 
> - Könnte mir jmd. sagen was es mit dem Schaftvorbau und einer Gabel mit Gewindeschaft auf sich hat?
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Kruko (13. Januar 2008)

Falls Du immer noch Maguras daranbauen möchtest, so schaue Dir mal die 10th Anniversary an. Ist Silber lackiert und hat rot eloxierte Hebel


----------



## versus (13. Januar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hallo liebe GT-Gemeinde ,
> 
> das Erstrad befindet sich nach wie vor noch im Aufbau... Allerdings ist jetzt schon vorherzusehen, dass es zum Bergauf-Fahren denklich ungeeignet sein wird.
> Abgesehen vom Rahmen werde ich folgende Teile verbauen:
> ...



hi tiensy,

sieht doch sehr gut aus, was du da verbauen willst  
die xt-bremsen würde ich nicht verbauen. wenn v-brakes, dann avid.
das foto der laufräder kommt mir sehr bekannt vor - eigentlich wollte ich darauf bieten


----------



## Tiensy (13. Januar 2008)

Würde dieser 1 1/8 Gewindeschaft denn passen? (von der Länge her und dem Anteil an Gewinde...)
http://cgi.ebay.de/Rock-Shox-Judy-G...yZ100533QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Kruko (13. Januar 2008)

Von der Brücke würde ich die Finger lassen.

Schau mal in den Classic Basar. Ketterechts macht Frühjahrsputz. Da ist eine Judy Race dabei. Die passt perfekt zu Deinen Laufrädern

Und nimm auf jeden Fall einen Ahead-Steuersatz. 

Gewinde-Steuersätze sind rar und schwieriger einzustellen. Du brauchst außerdem zumindest einen extrem flachen Spezial-Maulschlüssel.


----------



## Tiensy (13. Januar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Falls Du immer noch Maguras daranbauen möchtest, so schaue Dir mal die 10th Anniversary an. Ist Silber lackiert und hat rot eloxierte Hebel



Besten Dank für den Tip.

Bei der Gabel scheine ich nicht voran zu kommen, daher stell ich das erstmal hinten an. 

Allerdings stehen die Bremsen dafür nun fest:

Magura 10th Anniversary (3.2.1...meins  )


----------



## tofu1000 (13. Januar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Bei der Gabel scheine ich nicht voran zu kommen, daher stell ich das erstmal hinten an.


 
Na zu DEN Bremsen würde die Judy von Kette doch meines Erachtens nach passen, wie die Faust aufs Auge! 
Rechne übrigens sicherheitshalber mal damit, dass du noch einen Satz neue Halterungen für die Bremsen benötigst. Die abgebildeten silbernen Nasen lassen sich nämlich meist gar nicht oder nur mit Gewalt nochmal verstellen. Ich habe sie verflucht!  Aber die Leistung der Bremse überwiegt das allemal. Und erst das Aussehen der Hebel...


----------



## Davidbelize (13. Januar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Allerdings stehen die Bremsen dafür nun fest:
> 
> Magura 10th Anniversary (3.2.1...meins  )




blitzahoi bietet die gerade im classik-markt an.


----------



## Tiensy (13. Januar 2008)

Ich hab die gerade beim groÃen E fÃ¼r ~100â¬ geschossen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (13. Januar 2008)

Davidbelize schrieb:


> blitzahoi bietet die gerade im classik-markt an.



Blitzahoi ist aber auch ein wenig neben der S... 

Er möchte gegen eine Scheibenbremse ohne Wertausgleich tauschen


----------



## Tiensy (13. Januar 2008)

Bis mein GT mal steht vergeht wohl noch etwas, dennoch schonmal besten Dank an alle für die rege Beteiligung.

Super von Euch!


----------



## oldschooler (18. Januar 2008)

ich entere den thread, da mein zaskar ja quasi selbe decals hat , bb...

frage: womit soll ich den rahmen polieren, dass er wieder richtig glänzt? gibts da wundermittel...

meins wird auch sehr lange dauern, bis es steht, denn erst muss mein rs6 wieder fertig werden... aber poliert hält ers auch lange an der wand aus...


----------



## Tiensy (18. Januar 2008)

Bei BB: Never Dull, Luster Laces 

Poliert / Unpoliert:


----------



## Davidbelize (18. Januar 2008)

alu magic


----------



## oldschooler (18. Januar 2008)

oh leck... nur einmal kurz drüber gegangen, um zu sehen, wie es wirkt... es is so grell... spiegel brauch ich keinen mehr... weltklasse...

never dull...    5sterne von mir


----------



## Tiensy (20. Januar 2008)

Kleines Update...

Die Kurbeln stehen jetzt auch definitiv fest:





(Sollte jmd. Interesse an den Kettenblättern haben... Bitte melden.)

Passend zur schwarz-glänzenden Beschichtung der Columbus Revos werde ich höchstwahrscheinich eine Tange Starrgabel verbauen.

Das wird witzig. Von Dorado DH auf Starrgabel 

Gibt es von Syncros eigentlich einen Ahead-Vorbau der schwarz glänzend ist und nicht schwarz matt? Habe bisher leider noch keinen entdeckt...


----------



## cleiende (20. Januar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Besten Dank für den Tip.
> 
> Bei der Gabel scheine ich nicht voran zu kommen, daher stell ich das erstmal hinten an.
> 
> ...



Auch wenn es ketzerisch wirken mag:
Die HS33 20th anniversary haben deutlich schönere Frästeile. In Rot natürlich.


----------



## Tiensy (20. Januar 2008)

@cleiende: Ja, das stimmt. Vorallem die roten Brakebooster sind sehr schön. 

Hatte die 10th Anniversary ersteigert und danach gemerkt, dass es auch die 20th Anniversary gibt...

Aber was nicht ist kann ja noch werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kruko (20. Januar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Auch wenn es ketzerisch wirken mag:
> Die HS33 20th anniversary haben deutlich schönere Frästeile. In Rot natürlich.



Dafür aber nur die billigen Plastik-Leitungen und keine Stahlflex.


----------



## Tiensy (20. Januar 2008)

Bin bisher übrigens nur XTR V-Brakes gefahren und Gustav M Scheibenbremse. Wo reiht sich denn eine HS33 bzw. HS22 (mit 14mm Kolbendurchmesser) denn in ungefähr ein?

Gebremst wird auf Ceramicbeschichtung...


----------



## oldschooler (20. Januar 2008)

ja, gibt schwarz glänzende vorbauten von syncros... bzw. gab es... bj. etc. kann ich dir nicht nennen, würd grob sagen ...bis 97...


----------



## Bastieeeh (21. Januar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Bin bisher übrigens nur XTR V-Brakes gefahren und Gustav M Scheibenbremse. Wo reiht sich denn eine HS33 bzw. HS22 (mit 14mm Kolbendurchmesser) denn in ungefähr ein?
> 
> Gebremst wird auf Ceramicbeschichtung...



Bei Nässe sind alle Felgenbremsen gleich schlecht! Das ist meine persönliche Erfahrung der letzten Jahre mit verschiedensten Bremsenmodellen (Maguras, XT/XTR/V-Brake oder nicht/Ceramic oder nicht). Da sind Discs einfach ungeschlagen!
Richtig eingestellte Maguras sind mit Brakeboostern meine derzeitige 1. Wahl.


----------



## Kruko (21. Januar 2008)

Die Magura HS ist in Sachen Bremsleistung und Druckpunkt im Vergleich zu jeder V-Barke besser. Mit dem richtigen Bremsbelag auf einer Ceramic-beschichteten Felge ist auch die Bremsleistung bei Nässe noch in Ordnung.

Im Vergleich zur Scheibenbremse kann sie bei Nässe nicht mithalten.

Bei Nässe und Kälte (Minus-Temperaturen) bremst sie wirklich schlecht


----------



## tofu1000 (21. Januar 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Richtig eingestellte Maguras sind mit Brakeboostern meine derzeitige 1. Wahl.


 
Dem kann ich nur voll zustimmen!  
Natürlich besitzt auch eine HS nicht die Nassbremsleistung einer Scheibe, aber im direkten Vergleich zwischen Louise FR und HS22 ist mein subjektiver Eindruck, dass ich lediglich bei der Nassbremsleistung leichte Abstriche machen muss. Ich fahre meine HS mit Ceramic und GreenFrog, die zwar in Verbindung mit Nässe und Schlamm recht schnell runterradiert sind, aber die Bremsleistung ist auch bei Nässe noch super. Und wie bereits erwähnt: Die Hebel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (21. Januar 2008)

gt-heini schrieb:


> Dafür aber nur die billigen Plastik-Leitungen und keine Stahlflex.



Nix da! Stahlflex kostet extra, gibt es aber. Und so mancher Händler macht Dir auch nen guten Paketpreis.


----------



## Kruko (21. Januar 2008)

cleiende schrieb:


> Stahlflex kostet extra, gibt es aber.



Ich habe ja auch nur den Auslieferungszustand beschrieben.

Ausgeliefert wird die 20th mit Plastik. Die 10th wurde serienmäßig mit Stahlflex und Carbon-Brakeboostern geliefert.


----------



## Tiensy (26. Januar 2008)

Die Magura 10th Anniversary steht zum Verkauf... Für den Fall dass es jmd. interessiert.

Ansonten mal folgende Frage:

Ist eine Starrgabel mit 391mm Einbauhöhe ok für den Rahmen? Was hat eine 80mm Federgabel denn in ungefähr für eine Durchschnitts-Einbauhöhe?

_Hat vllt. noch jmd. eine GT-Sattelstützenklemme für mein GT Avalanche? Sattelstützemass ist 26.8. Kann derzeit nicht nachmessen welchen Durchmesser ich da bei der Klemme benötige._


----------



## oldschooler (30. Januar 2008)

kurze zwischenfrage: ich weiss ich werde gesteinigt... aber würde eine 80er Magura Durin in mein Zaskar passen?! für wieviel ist der rahmen ausgelegt?!

sie gefällt mir halt optisch ganz gut, soll von der funktion her top sein und passt farblich sehr gut (gestern mal reingehalten)


----------



## Kint (31. Januar 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> kurze zwischenfrage: ich weiss ich werde gesteinigt... aber würde eine 80er Magura Durin in mein Zaskar passen?! für wieviel ist der rahmen ausgelegt?!
> 
> sie gefällt mir halt optisch ganz gut, soll von der funktion her top sein und passt farblich sehr gut (gestern mal reingehalten)



welches zaskar ? 
welche ebh der durin ? 
kommt drauf an welches baujahr er ist.
optik ist nett aber wenns nciht farbar ist hilfts auch nicht.

gängige lösung dieses problems ist folgendes - man gehe zu mtb-kataloge.de schaue womit das rad ausgeliefert wurde und  beschränke sich auf die original ebh.  wer grenzwertiges sucht wie "was geht denn da maximal rein..:" dem sei immer wieder gesagt - handling ist subjektiv und der eine fühlt sich mit ner duirt jumper im 90er zassi pudelwohl.. der andere wills original.




Tiensy schrieb:


> Ist eine Starrgabel mit 391mm Einbauhöhe ok für den Rahmen? Was hat eine 80mm Federgabel denn in ungefähr für eine Durchschnitts-Einbauhöhe?



wenn die kleber original sind ( bild seite 1 ) ist es ein 97er rahmen. die wurden mit judy xc ausgeliefert - und das bedeutet die geo ist deutlich suspension corrected. eine 39er gabel ist für ne stargabel geo - dh das bike wird sich unruhig fahren. ich würde eine kinesis gabel nehmen die haben aktuell 425er ebh - das geht in den rahmen wahrscheinlich perfekt rein.

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kinesis-Maxlight...eZWD1VQQtrksidZp1638.m118.l1247QQcmdZViewItem

oder in silber :

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kinesis-Alugabel...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

ich fahre die schwarze in meinem 93er zassi - ist grenzwertig geht aber noch. die maxxlight sind auch vergleichsweise leicht.


----------



## Tiensy (31. Januar 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> wenn die kleber original sind ( bild seite 1 ) ist es ein 97er rahmen. die wurden mit judy xc ausgeliefert - und das bedeutet die geo ist deutlich suspension corrected. eine 39er gabel ist für ne stargabel geo - dh das bike wird sich unruhig fahren. ich würde eine kinesis gabel nehmen die haben aktuell 425er ebh - das geht in den rahmen wahrscheinlich perfekt rein.



Die Kinesis Gabel hat 0° Nachlauf, oder?

Das mit dem unruhigen Fahrverhalten habe ich schon befürchtet. Spielen da 45° Nachlauf bei 390mm Einbauhöhe irgendeine Rolle? Wirkt das der Nervosität des Vorderrads wenigstens etwas entgegen?

Ich hätte gerne eine Tange Pepperoni Gabel. Allerdings find ich die nur in 390mm mit 45° Nachlauf...


----------



## Kint (31. Januar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Die Kinesis Gabel hat 0° Nachlauf, oder?
> 
> Das mit dem unruhigen Fahrverhalten habe ich schon befürchtet. Spielen da 45° Nachlauf bei 390mm Einbauhöhe irgendeine Rolle? Wirkt das der Nervosität des Vorderrads wenigstens etwas entgegen?
> 
> Ich hätte gerne eine Tange Pepperoni Gabel. Allerdings find ich die nur in 390mm mit 45° Nachlauf...



du meinst die vorbiegung ? die kinesis hat gebogene scheiden siehe hier :





und ne federgabel hat auch rake. alles in allem ist das ein schwieriges thema, aber ich denke mit der kinesis fährst du am besten ....

ich meine die kinesis hat 45mm vorbiegung. ist also identisch zu der tange - wobei die 45mm relativ verbreitet sind. sprich - ich denke nicht dass du mit dem vorlauf, nachlauf, rake, vorbiegung wie auch immer eine andere ebh ausgleichen kannst, da diese meist relativ identisch sind.


----------



## oldschooler (1. Februar 2008)

97er zaskar, ausgeliefert mit judy xc 63mm , bj.97... welche EBH hatte die?

die durin hat 440...hab leider auch schon gesehen, dass die disc-only ist... damit is sie raus, denn disc fahr ich net....


----------



## Kint (1. Februar 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> 97er zaskar, ausgeliefert mit judy xc 63mm , bj.97... welche EBH hatte die?
> 
> die durin hat 440...hab leider auch schon gesehen, dass die disc-only ist... damit is sie raus, denn disc fahr ich net....



naja wie gesagt 1997 wars 425 bei den judys. die judy xc war auch travelbar - bis hoch zu 75 mm und hatte ziemlich genau 42x mm ebh... nimm ne kinesis starrgabel...

2cm ebh unterschied sind 1 grad. manch einer wirds nicht merken, der andere schon.


----------



## Tiensy (2. Februar 2008)

Ohoh...  

Jetzt gibt's von Euch wahrscheinlich erstmal paar hinter die Ohren.

Wäre der Stilbruch hier noch vertretbar?









Ansonsten:

*SUCHE* Steinbach Superlight 2 Gabel (schwarz)
*SUCHE* Tange Starrgabel EBH > 410mm (schwarz)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (2. Februar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Ohoh...
> 
> Jetzt gibt's von Euch wahrscheinlich erstmal paar hinter die Ohren.
> 
> ...





amnn is das hÃ¤sslich. die kinesis gibts Ã¼brigens auch gÃ¼nstiger von zeit zu zeit - meine hat 50 â¬ gekostet. 

schwarze steinabch:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Steinbach-Starrg...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem
gute gebrauchte maxlight:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Fast-neue-Kinesi...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

und bei den beiden frag dochmal welche ebh das is:
http://cgi.ebay.de/Vintage-MTB-fork...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

http://cgi.ebay.de/Kinesis-Alugabel...yZ100534QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


und wenn du mich fragst ne filigrane tange prestige wie sie zur szeit bei ebay gibt sieht im alu rahmen genauso kagge aus wie ne pbone oder peppi in nem stahlbike. ich finde da passen die rohrdurchmesser einfach nicht zusammen.


----------



## Tiensy (6. Februar 2008)

Ok, mal eine andere Frage...

Was für Schläuche und welche Bereifung würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen?

Einsatzgebiet wird wohl hauptsächlich die Strasse, Schotter und (etwas weniger) aber dennoch auch "normale" befestigte Waldwege.

Vorallem angesichts der "schmalen" X517 Felgen dürfte ich da etwas eingeschränkt sein. Bin noch nie so "schmale" Felgen gefahren...


----------



## Tiensy (12. Februar 2008)

Könnte mir bitte jmd. helfen indem er mir sagt welche Lagerlänge ich für das Avalanche LE benötige? Gehäusebreite ist 73mm. 

Es werden bei den Kurbeln "vorerst" doch Tune Fastfood in rot... LEIDER!

Weiß allerdings nicht, welche Lagerlänge ich bräuchte... 107mm/110mm/113mm?


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Ok, mal eine andere Frage...
> 
> Was für Schläuche und welche Bereifung würdet ihr mir denn empfehlen?
> 
> ...



ich bin gerade von den 2,3er (fahre sie auch auf 517ern) conti speed king angetan. mit 430 gramm extrem leicht und durch die 2,3" doch recht viel volumen. auf asphalt wirst du die allerdings recht schnell runterrubbeln.
ansonsten rollt der hutchinson python auf trockenen wegen und der strasse sehr gut. auf nässe und v.a. bei matsch allerindgs überfordert. mit dem kleinen albert machst du sicher auch nix falsch. auch immer noch einer meiner lieblingsreifen: conti explorer 2,1" - gibts als protection (nicht kaputt zu kriegen), pro (leicht und trotzdem stabil) und supersonic (sehr leicht ~450gramm).

bei den schläuchen greife ich meist zum specialized turbo. imho die beste mischung aus gutem gewicht (130gr) und trotzdem guter pannensicherheit.


----------



## versus (12. Februar 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Könnte mir bitte jmd. helfen indem er mir sagt welche Lagerlänge ich für das Avalanche LE benötige? Gehäusebreite ist 73mm.
> 
> Es werden bei den Kurbeln "vorerst" doch Tune Fastfood in rot... LEIDER!
> 
> Weiß allerdings nicht, welche Lagerlänge ich bräuchte... 107mm/110mm/113mm?



die achslänge gibt eher die kurbel, als der rahmen vor. ich hatte ein 118er und ein 113er in meinem avalanche mit der race face turbine.


----------



## Tiensy (16. Februar 2008)

Der Richtigkeit halber:



Kint schrieb:


> die neuen modelle weden meist schon ab august für das folgejahr geschweisst, damit du am 1.1.97 bereits ein 97er avalanche kaufen kannst.
> 
> dein rahmen wurde also ende 96 geschweisst ist aber (indiskutabel) ein 97er avalanche. (es wird im übrigen auch niemals ein 96er werden - da es wahrscheinlich schon alle features der 97er reihe aufweist)



Also Avalanche LE 1997 (bald fertig  )


----------



## Davidbelize (16. Februar 2008)

ich glaube das sind orgggiiiinnnaaaallll 97er ava decals........

http://cgi.ebay.com/DECAL-BIKE-ORIG...ryZ98083QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## Tiensy (4. März 2008)

Es hat sich endlich etwas getan...  

Hier ist der derzeitige Stand der Dinge...













Beste Grüße an alle!


----------



## Davidbelize (4. März 2008)

sehr lecker,aber da fehlt ja noch ein syncros tretlager!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Manni1599 (4. März 2008)

Das wird ein richtig schickes Rad!


----------



## Storck74 (4. März 2008)

Also ich finde den Vorbau zu wuchtig, sonst  

Markus


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. März 2008)

Mannometer - da übersieht man doch glatt den Schriftzug "Avalanche" - Respekt!


----------



## Manni1599 (4. März 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Mannometer - da übersieht man doch glatt den Schriftzug "Avalanche" - Respekt!



Ich hab ein 1995er Avalanche und ein 1995er Zaskar, wenn ich da den Oberrohrabschluss zuhalte, gibts keinen Unterschied. Stege, Zuganschläge, Gussets- alles gleich.


----------



## Bastieeeh (4. März 2008)

Da sieht man mal wieder, was Kleinigkeiten manches Mal so alles ausmachen.


----------



## Tiensy (4. März 2008)

Syncros Tretlager samt Syncros Revolution Kurbeln folgen in Kürze...

Heute war Entlüften und Befüllen der Magura's dran. Das Einstellen bei den HS33 ist echt eine Fummelei. Allerdings stehen die Bremsbeläge nun parallel zur Felge und haben die vorgeschriebenen 1-2 mm Platz zur Felge. 

Sattel und Sattelklemme dürften diese Wochen auch noch eintrudeln.

Bin mir sicher, dass die Kombination mit den neon-roten HS33 nicht jedermans Fall ist, aber bevor jmd. meint das passt farblich nicht zu den rot eloxierten Teilen... Das ist so gewollt  Custom-Look halt  

Was mir derzeit etwas schwer fällt ist die Reifenwahl.

Es stehen zur Verfügung:

- Continental SportContact 1.3 (Ja. Ist mein ernst...)

- Schwalbe Racing Ralph 2.25

- Continental Speed King 2.3 (passt das überhaupt unter die HS33 Booster?)

- Continental Mountain King 2.2

- Tioga Factory DH 2.1

Eigentlich sollte als Steuersatz ein CK NoThreadSet rein, habe mich letztendlich allerdings dafür entschieden ge"tuned" zu bleiben und hab daher einen Tune Bobo Aheadset verbaut. Sieht schöner aus als erwartet und ist so extrem leichtgängig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (4. März 2008)

hi tiensy,

wow, sieht richtig schick aus!!!

die speed king 2,3" bauen nicht so breit wie es sich anhört und sind in der supersonic-variante immer noch sehr leicht (430 gewogene gramm)!
falls es dir weiterhilft, könnte ich die breite der karkasse mal messen.


----------



## Tiensy (4. März 2008)

Hi versus,

wäre Dir dankbar wenn Du da mal nachmessen könntest. 

Die Sache ist nur die, dass ich (um in überhaupt mal in den Wald zu kommen) erstmal eine Weile Asphalt fahren muss... Daher sollten die Reifen dann nicht allzu weich sein...

Du hattest ja schonmal erwähnt, dass Du von den Speed King angetan bist. Wie fahren sich die Reifen denn im Gelände etc.? Kleiner Erfahrungsbericht wäre super.

Dank Dir.


----------



## Tiensy (5. März 2008)

So nochmal ich 

Kleines aber feines Update des Aufbau's:









Sollte jmd. die passenden Kettenblätter für mich haben (LK 110) bitte melden... TA wären super.


----------



## versus (5. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> So nochmal ich
> 
> Kleines aber feines Update des Aufbau's:



  die revolutions sind der hit!

ich werde morgen abend mal nachmessen. auf halbwegs trockenem untergrund finde ich die speed kings super. bei nässe (sprich matsch) sind sie relativ bald am ende und ich schätze, dass sie sich auf asphalt recht schnell abrubbeln. für mein fully habe ich mir gerade einen satz mountain 2,2er king suso (500 gramm) gekauft, kann aber nix über die performance sagen, da ich sie noch nicht montiert habe. manni hat die auch auf seinem richter, wenn ich nicht irre!?


----------



## GT-Man (7. März 2008)

Sieht super aus!!! Ich denke aber, dass - wenn man soviel Geld in die Ausstattung steckt - man sich vielleicht irgendwann fragt, ob man beim Rahmenkauf doch vielleicht 50 Euro mehr in einen Zaskar-Rahmen investiert hätte. Königliche Teile für den König der Rahmen halt. Trotzdem geil!


----------



## Tiensy (7. März 2008)

GT-Man schrieb:


> Sieht super aus!!! Ich denke aber, dass - wenn man soviel Geld in die Ausstattung steckt - man sich vielleicht irgendwann fragt, ob man beim Rahmenkauf doch vielleicht 50 Euro mehr in einen Zaskar-Rahmen investiert hätte. Königliche Teile für den König der Rahmen halt. Trotzdem geil!



Der König der Rahmen (--> also das STS Lobo  ) bekommt auch königliche Teile. Ein Zaskar hab ich in meiner Größe innerhalb des letzten Jahres leider nie erwischt  

Daher hab ich mich dann für ein ge"tune"tes Avalanche entschieden 

Warte derzeit noch auf Sattel, Schaltung... damit es endlich mal weitergeht.


----------



## GT-Man (7. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Ein Zaskar hab ich in meiner Größe innerhalb des letzten Jahres leider nie erwischt



Klappt bestimmt noch.


----------



## versus (7. März 2008)

ich messe beim speed king 2,3 auf der mavic crosslink disc felge aussen-aussen ca. 57mm


----------



## Tiensy (11. März 2008)

So Sattel und Schaltgriffe sind mittlerweile auch eingetroffen. 

Fehlen nur noch Umwerfer, Kette und Kettenblätter...

Zur Zugverlegung hätte ich da allerdings mal eine Frage:

Die Außenhülle des rechten Schaltgriffes wird doch an die Führung links am Unterrohr befestigt (und die Außenhülle des linken Schaltgriffes an die rechte Führung am Rahmen), richtig?

Entlang dem Unterrohr befindet sich unter dem Tretlager dann diese Plastikführung, die den Zug einmal an den Umwerfer "weiterleitet" und einmal weiter nach hinten an's Schaltwerk.

Die "längere" Führung für den Umwerfer befindet sich allerdings auf der linken Seite (also links vom Unterrohr gesehen, wenn man von oben draufschaut...).

Die Frage ist jetzt: Kreuzen sich die Züge also entlang des Unterrohrs? Oder wo liegt man Denkfehler?


----------



## Storck74 (11. März 2008)

Hallo, also kreuzen dürfen sie sich auf gar keinen fall! 
Die längere führung unterm Tretlager ist bei meinem für den Umwerfer,
die kurze für das Schaltwerk.

Markus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (11. März 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> Hallo, also kreuzen dürfen sie sich auf gar keinen fall!
> Die längere führung unterm Tretlager ist bei meinem für den Umwerfer,
> die kurze für das Schaltwerk.
> 
> Markus



warum sollten sie sich nicht kreuzen dürfen ? ausser reibungsverlusten besteht da sonst keine gefahr. es soll klassiker geben die machen dass zur lackschonung... 

zur frage: es gibt verschiedene varianten der zugführung unterm BB. 

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1898
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=6649
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1906
http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=5056


generell kannst du die zughülle aber auch umgekehrt anschlagen. dh die rechte in den rechten stop führen und so unten den rechten slot in der zugführung nutzen.


----------



## Storck74 (11. März 2008)

Mir wurde mal von einem Mech gesagt das sich die Züge (wenn sie über Kreuz laufen) gegenseitig "Behindern" und der Verscheiß höher währe.
Wenn das nicht stimmt, wurde ich falsch informiert.
Aber bei meinem Gt läuft der Zug für das Schaltwerk unter der Kettenstrebe, also komplett auf der rechten Seite.

Markus


----------



## Tiensy (11. März 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> zur frage: es gibt verschiedene varianten der zugführung unterm BB.
> 
> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=1898
> http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=155&detail=10&detail2=6649
> ...



Ok, danke. Ich denke daran liegt es. Hab wohl eine etwas für meine Bedürfnisse verkehrte Variante erwischt...

Die Zughüllen umgekehrt anschlagen funktioniert bei mir leider nicht, da die X0-Twister schon recht nahe in Richtung Vorbau rücken (auch weil der Lenker recht schmal ist). So stark kann ich den Zug nicht biegen und wenn, dann wären die reibungsverluste dadurch wohl nicht zu vernachlässigen (Hoffe man erkennt das auf dem Bild was ich meine...):





Viele Grüße.


----------



## Storck74 (11. März 2008)

Wofür brauchst du die Dose Nevr Dull  

Markus


----------



## Kint (11. März 2008)

Storck74 schrieb:


> Mir wurde mal von einem Mech gesagt das sich die Züge (wenn sie über Kreuz laufen) gegenseitig "Behindern" und der Verscheiß höher währe.
> Wenn das nicht stimmt, wurde ich falsch informiert.
> Aber bei meinem Gt läuft der Zug für das Schaltwerk unter der Kettenstrebe, also komplett auf der rechten Seite.
> 
> Markus



klar die beiden züge reiben aneinander, deswegen reibungsverluste, das ist aber auch alles. verschleissen tun die deswegen nicht schneller, bis der stahl durcheuert sollten die schon zweimal gewechselt worden sein.

den anschlag vertauschen damit mein ich klar, nur den vorderen unterm DT, sprich rechte hülle rechts am steuerrohr vorbei in den rechten stop führen ganz normal runter und dann durch die rechte führung unter der strebe zum schaltwerk. 

das it aber alles nur ersatz zur richtigen zugführung unterm BB. 

und nevr dull wahrscheinlich zum polieren ...


----------



## Tiensy (11. März 2008)

Hi Markus,

die Dose ist für Kleinigkeiten wie das Avalanche gedacht  

Was nutzt Du eigentlich zum Polieren?


----------



## Storck74 (11. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hi Markus,
> 
> die Dose ist für Kleinigkeiten wie das Avalanche gedacht
> 
> Was nutzt Du eigentlich zum Polieren?



Habe gerade die erste von zwei Dosen davon, für ein STS 1000DH verbraucht  
Muß jetzt aber erstmal pause machen weil ...  

Markus


----------



## Tiensy (12. März 2008)

[email protected],

könnte mir bitte jmd. bei der Ermittlung der "richtigen" Kettenblätter behilflich sein?

Die Revos haben einen LK von 110/94. Welche Untersetzung würdet ihr empfehlen?

Dreifach: 24/34/46?

oder geht auch irgendwie zweifach? Sinnvoll?

Achja: Uns sollte jmd. Empfehlungen für passende Pedale haben (keine Klickpedale...), bitte empfehlen


----------



## Bastieeeh (12. März 2008)

Ich würde für ein Hardtail immer ein 46er oder 48er Kettenblatt nehmen. In Kombination mit einem 11er Ritzel hast du, wenn's schnell gehen muss, nach oben immer Reserven. 



Tiensy schrieb:


> könnte mir bitte jmd. bei der Ermittlung der "richtigen" Kettenblätter behilflich sein?
> 
> Die Revos haben einen LK von 110/94. Welche Untersetzung würdet ihr empfehlen?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (12. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Die Revos haben einen LK von 110/94. Welche Untersetzung würdet ihr empfehlen?
> Dreifach: 24/34/46?
> oder geht auch irgendwie zweifach? Sinnvoll?



Grosser Lochkreis = Männerübersetzung: 
24-36-48 vorne
11 - 32 hinten (den 11er vom RR nehmen)

Und 48-11 ist wirklich eine Macht wenn es mal schnell gehen soll. Und mit 24-32 kommst Du zumindest ohne Gepäck auch fast überall hoch.


----------



## Tiensy (13. März 2008)

Hat vllt. noch jmd. einen Satz Kettenblätter für mich?

24-36-48

oder

24-36-46

oder 

24-34-46

Danke.


----------



## Tiensy (14. März 2008)

Jetzt hat man in ungefähr ein Bild wo das ganze enden wird  

Nicht jedermans Sache, aber mit 2.25er RR's war das für mich nicht erträglich... 2.1er RR's liegen nun auch noch hier, aber ich belasse es vorerst bei folgendem Konzept:













Soll ich damit gleich in den Vergewaltigungsthread?


----------



## Manni1599 (14. März 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Jetzt hat man in ungefähr ein Bild wo das ganze enden wird
> 
> Nicht jedermans Sache, aber mit 2.25er RR's war das für mich nicht erträglich... 2.1er RR's liegen nun auch noch hier, aber ich belasse es vorerst bei folgendem Konzept:
> 
> ...




Wird glaube ich eines der wenigen "Speedbikes" das mir gefällt!


----------



## salzbrezel (14. März 2008)

Sind das Specialized "Nimbus"?


----------



## Tiensy (14. März 2008)

salzbrezel schrieb:


> Sind das Specialized "Nimbus"?



Das sind Specialized Fatboy's (gibt es nur in 1.25)... Bin gespannt wie die sich fahren bzw. es sich fährt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## versus (14. März 2008)

Manni1599 schrieb:


> Wird glaube ich eines der wenigen "Speedbikes" das mir gefällt!




das sehe ich genauso !


----------



## Tiensy (9. April 2008)

So, gestern war es nun soweit  Nach Jahren des Wartens und Teilesuchens, hab ich gestern das erste Mal wieder auf einem Rad gesessen.

Das erste was auffiel: Kondition weg  

Das zweite: Speedneedle ohne gepolsterten Radhosen  

Das dritte: Von Fully auf Starrbike  

Hier mal ein paar Impressionen:





















Nette Nebeneffekte des Aufbau's: 8.8 kg.

Das 46er Kettenblatt wird bei Gelegenheit ein 48er.

Die 410er Starrgabel fährt sich sehr direkt, aber nicht unruhig.

Die HS33 verzögern ok. 

Nun weiß ich auch was dieses "knackige" Schalten bei der X.0 bedeutet. 

Das Wort "Komfort" sollte ich gar nicht erst in den Mund nehmen. Gestern gingen zwar 30 km, allerdings kann ich nun nicht mehr sitzen. 

Alles in allem bin ich ziemlich glücklich über das Rad


----------



## Janikulus (9. April 2008)

sehr feiner Aufbau! Gefällt mir gut. Muss ja richtig schnell sein.


----------



## Tiensy (9. April 2008)

Lediglich bei einer Sache muss ich noch etwas länger auf dem Rad sitzen. Derzeit lastet doch relativ viel Gewicht auf dem Lenker bzw. auf den Handgelenken. Muss mal schauen ob ich damit auf einer längeren Tour zurecht komme.

@janikulus: Das Rad ist Vortrieb pur  Und mit den Slicks auf 5.5bar macht das auch richtig Spaß außerhalb des Waldes unterwegs zu sein.


----------



## Manni1599 (9. April 2008)

@tiensy: Gefällt mir wirklch sehr gut, tolles Rad, sieht echt schon im Stand "schnell" aus.

Aber bist Du Dir da sicher mit den 8,8 Kg?

Ich habe auch ein 1995er Avalanche mit Bolgna lite, LX Lurbel, 8-fach XT, Avid SD7, Kore lite Stem, GT Rizer, RF XY Stütze, Flite, XT/Mavic 317 LRS mit Conti Mountainking SuSo. Meins wiegt um 10,5 Kg!


----------



## Tiensy (9. April 2008)

Hi Manni,

nachdem die Kette drauf war, ging es erstmal zum örtlichen Händler  Um genau zu sein, zur Digital-Waage. Es sind ziemlich genau 8829g.

Ist allerdings auch ein 14.5" Rahmen...

Leichtbau war eigentlich nicht Ziel des Aufbaus (ok, ein wenig vllt. schon ) aber ich find es schon bemerkenswert wie sich so ein Leichtgewicht fährt. Hab bestimmt vor 7 Jahren auf dem letzten Rad gesessen und dafür gingen die Anstiege gestern doch eigentlich noch ganz locker von den Beinen...


----------



## Bastieeeh (9. April 2008)

Hey Tiensy,

meinen Glückwunsch zum Aufbau des Rades! Sieht wirklich 1A aus...  

Beim Sattel bist du selbst schuld, die Speedneedle ist derbe. Zusammen mit der Sattelüberhöhung, dem Vorbau und dem Lenker sind deine Wehwehchen vollkommen nachvollziehbar.

Ich werde meinen Zaskar ähnlich aufbauen, wahrscheinlich starr und auf agil getrimmt. Welche Gabel fährst du denn vorn? Mit 410mm Einbauhöhe scheint sie mir etwas kurz zu sein.
Wieviel Zähne hat denn das mittlere Kettenblatt? Bedenke, dass wenn der Sprung zum großen sehr groß wird, leidet der Schaltkomfort erheblich. Bei einem 48er ist ein 36er als mittleres ideal.

P.S.: Mach mal bitte eine Teileliste... 

Grüße - Sebastian



Tiensy schrieb:


> So, gestern war es nun soweit  Nach Jahren des Wartens und Teilesuchens, hab ich gestern das erste Mal wieder auf einem Rad gesessen.
> 
> Das erste was auffiel: Kondition weg
> Das zweite: Speedneedle ohne gepolsterten Radhosen
> ...


----------



## Tiensy (9. April 2008)

Hallo Sebastian,

anbei die Teileliste:





Ich glaube die 410er Gabel harmoniert mit dem 14.5" Rahmen ganz gut. In den nächsten 2 Wochen werd ich dann allerdings auch mal zu einem Vergleich kommen, wie sich der Rahmen mit 425er Gabel fährt (Ist aber noch geheim)  

Also mit den Slicks auf dem Rad ist das 24er Kettenblatt ziemlich unnötig. Allerdings hab ich vom Basteln jetzt erstmal genug. Jetzt ist einfach nur noch Fahren dran... Vllt. folgt irgendwann eine 2x9-Kombi. 

Wie weit bist Du denn mit dem Zaskar Aufbau?


----------



## salzbrezel (9. April 2008)

@ Manni
Bei der Teileliste wird natürlich klar, warum Tiensys Bike so leicht ist... Hatte mich das auch schon gefragt.

@ Tiensy
Eines der schönsten Räder überhaupt. Und nur super Teile dran. Wenn du mit der Bremsleistung nicht zufrieden bist, kannst du rote Gummis montieren. Ansonsten dauert es etwas, bis sich die Beläge auf die Felge eingeschliffen haben.


----------



## Manni1599 (9. April 2008)

Ja, jetzt wird es klar. Tolle Zusammenstellung. Und da sage noch einer, ein Avalanche kann man nicht Leicht aufbauen.

Und wenn die Bremse erstmal eingebremst ist, steht sie zumindest bei trockenen Bedingungen einer Scheibe kaum nach.

Nochmal: Glückwunsch, tolles Bike! 

Meins ist ja ein 16'' und als Waldmopped aufgebaut. 2.4er Mountainkings sind ja auch sowas wie eine Luftfederung.  Wird vom Fahrer mit (leider) weit ü. 0,1to auch durch den Harz geprügelt. Starr. Bis auf eine übelst verbogene Felge (nach Sturz) ist auch noch nichts kaputtgegangen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Davidbelize (9. April 2008)

gratulation tiensy.  



wenn ich mit meinem daumen den sattel auf dem pc-bildschirm verdecke sieht es echt super aus.
das ist mal ne feile.


----------



## Bastieeeh (9. April 2008)

Hey Tiensy,

du hast natürlich Recht - bei einem 14,5" Rahmen passen 410mm eigentlich ganz gut. Ich hatte wohl insgeheim bei diese Aussage an meinen 19er gedacht. Da sollten es ja schon ein bisschen mehr sein.

Wo wir auch schon bei meinem Aufbau wären. Abgesehen vom Rahmen (der mittlerweile an mich unterwegs ist) und der Syncros Kurbel (die ab morgen unterwegs an Khujand ist) habe ich an Teilen absolut nichts. Es schwirrt aber so einiges in meinem Kopf rum und es muss nun nur noch die passende Auktion bei eBay geben oder was im Classic Bike Markt.

Daher finde ich deine Teileliste auch sehr aufschlußreich - ein 122er Syncros Lager hast du also - so eines gibt's doch gerade in der Bucht... brauch ich auch noch...  

Wie oben schon erwähnt, würde ich es am liebsten starr aufbauen. Eine passende Gabel ist ja in mehreren anderen Threads schon erwähnt worden (Kinesis oder P-Bone). Wobei ich mir eigentlich keine Canondale-Teile dranschrauben wollte.

Bremsen werden ganz sicher Maguras (nur welche Shifter nehm ich dann... kein Gripshift bitte), allerdings hat ein Freund noch eine originale ST-M 910 rumliegen, die ich "günstig" bekommen könnte.

Dem gegenüber hab ich neulich den Fehler gemacht und bin ein neues Specialized mit neuer XT gefahren - mannometer - da hat sich ja einiges in Sachen Schaltkomfort getan.

Ich bin irgendwie hin- und hergerissen. Ausserdem vermisse ich meine Fox Vanilla Forke... aber sowas kostet wieder...  


Zeige mir mal bitte jemand den rechten Weg!   



Tiensy schrieb:


> Hallo Sebastian,
> 
> anbei die Teileliste:
> 
> ...


----------



## Backfisch (9. April 2008)

Super Rad!

Nach einer langen Pause ohne Radfahren sind Schmerzen am A... und anderswo aber völlig normal, ganz egal welchen Sattel man fährt  Nach vier, fünf Ausfahrten wird's dann langsam besser. Wenn nicht, dann passt der Sattel echt nicht.

Dein nächstes Projekt habe ich gerade am Postschalter abgegeben  ... ich bin gespannt!


----------



## versus (9. April 2008)

ist wirklich sehr schön geworden ! ! !  
da heule ich dem lrs auch gar nicht mehr nach, denn an dem bike hat er einen guten platz gefunden !!!

interessant, dass du von deiner hs33 auch nicht begeistert bist. ich habe seit ein paar tagen die 10th an meinem zaskar und muss sagen, dass die avid sd7 vor her besser gebremst hat. ich hoffe dann auch noch auf den einbrems-effekt, bzw. werde mit belägen rumprobieren müssen.


----------



## Tiensy (19. April 2008)

versus schrieb:


> ...interessant, dass du von deiner hs33 auch nicht begeistert bist. ich habe seit ein paar tagen die 10th an meinem zaskar und muss sagen, dass die avid sd7 vor her besser gebremst hat. ich hoffe dann auch noch auf den einbrems-effekt, bzw. werde mit belägen rumprobieren müssen.



Nachdem nun einige Kilometer bei Allwetter runtergespult sind, mal ein paar Dinge die mir als "Wiedereinsteiger" aufgefallen sind.

Zur Entspannung erstmal das hier:




Also. Mittlerweile bin ich zwar nicht "begeistert" von meinen HS33, allerdings bauen die Mittlerweile eine ordentliche Verzögerung auf. Fahre rote Bremsbeläge auf den Ceramic-Felgen. Dosierbarkeit ist wirklich super. Punktgenaues Bremsen ist nun möglich.

Die Specialized Slicks haben mich bei trockenen als auch bei nassen Verhältnissen noch nicht im Stich gelassen. Rollen ordentlich und auch bei Nässe gab es bisher noch keine unangenehmen Überraschungen. Plötzlicher Gripverlust oder ähnliches ist nicht vorgekommen.

Die X0 schaltet gut und verlässlich. Find es irgendwie gut, dass es so "knackig" ist. Da weiß ich und hör ich, dass der Gang sitzt.

Speedneedle mit Polster-Hose ist definitiv zu empfehlen 

Nach den ersten beiden Ausfahrten sind mir die Kettenblätter fast abgeflogen, da sich 4 von 5 Tiso Alu Kettenblattschrauben verabschiedet haben. Da ist einfach das Gewinde rausgerissen. Hab mit genau 4 Nm angezogen und blaues Locktite verwendet... Auf Dauer muss da eine andere Lösung her. Jetzt kracht es und knarzt es ganz unangenehm bei jedem Tritt.

Rundum bin ich aber sehr zufrieden mit dem Rad. Ist übrigens mein erstes Hardtail GT.

Einfach  

Wünsche Euch für morgen schönes Wetter!


----------



## Manni1599 (21. April 2008)

Moin Tiensy,

bei Keramikfelgen unbedingt *GRÜNE *Beläge draufmachen, Du wirst feststellen, das geht viel besser.


----------



## Kint (21. April 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Nach den ersten beiden Ausfahrten sind mir die Kettenblätter fast abgeflogen, da sich 4 von 5 Tiso Alu Kettenblattschrauben verabschiedet haben.



das hör ich nicht das erste mal von den tiso schrauben... scheint die sind nich so dolle...





Manni1599 schrieb:


> Moin Tiensy,
> 
> bei Keramikfelgen unbedingt *GRÜNE *Beläge draufmachen, Du wirst feststellen, das geht viel besser.



mag daran liegen dass die greenfrog beläge die speziell für keramik felgen ausgelegten sind...  die roten sind übrigens die koolstop mischung. von monty gabs damals auch trial beläge, die waren auch gut...

edit: die monty beläge gibts ja immer noch.... 

http://www.monty-bikes.de/TrialParts/Bremsen/46002215

aber auf keramik gehören unbedingt grüne beläge...sind härter und verschleissen auch nicht so schnell....


----------



## oldschooler (21. April 2008)

oh ich bin auch am überlegen... eine 20th anniversary an mein zaskar zu schrauben. ich bin allerdings was die leitungsverlegung anbelangt 1998 stehen geblieben, da ich seither nicht mehr daran dachte. wie haste das gelöst?!

ansonsten wirklich ein sehr schönes rad...wenn auch in kindergröße...  

@bastiehhh...: haste endlich deinen rahmen gefunden?! p-bone hat aber auch nur 400, wenns hochkommt 410mm...


----------



## Bastieeeh (21. April 2008)

Hey Oldschooler,

der Rahmen soll morgen ankommen. Hermes sagt's zumindest so. Dass die P-Bone auch zu kurz ist wurde mir dann auch bewusst. Ich bin noch auf der Suche, was in Frage kommen kann. Ich weigere mich irgendwie eine Kinesis dranzuschrauben. Wenn jemand noch eine Ahnung hat, welche Starrgabel passen könnte, ich bin für Vorschläge offen.

Grüße - Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (21. April 2008)

oldschooler schrieb:


> oh ich bin auch am überlegen... eine 20th anniversary an mein zaskar zu schrauben. ich bin allerdings was die leitungsverlegung anbelangt 1998 stehen geblieben, da ich seither nicht mehr daran dachte. wie haste das gelöst?!



Hi oldschooler,

da gibt es von Magura (und auch ein paar anderen Herstellern) solch eine Führung für Hydraulikschläuche: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/21VSqj-ZHGL._AA160_.jpg

Das ist wohl die eleganteste Lösung.

Danke für die Tips mit den Belägen. Hatte irgendwo gelesen, dass die roten auch ok sein sollen auf Ceramic. Aber dann probiere ich es mal mit den grünen.


----------



## Storck74 (21. April 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hi oldschooler,
> 
> da gibt es von Magura (und auch ein paar anderen Herstellern) solch eine Führung für Hydraulikschläuche: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/21VSqj-ZHGL._AA160_.jpg
> 
> ...



Die habe ich auch, aber es gibt sie leider nur in Alu natur und nicht in schwarz  kosten bei BOC 3,50.

Markus


----------



## Kint (21. April 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Hi oldschooler,
> 
> da gibt es von Magura (und auch ein paar anderen Herstellern) solch eine Führung für Hydraulikschläuche: http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/21VSqj-ZHGL._AA160_.jpg
> 
> ...



die roten sind für alu natur flanken. die grünen sind die härtesten und verschleissen deswegen auf den ceramic flanken am wenigsten. theoretisch gingen noch die grauen, lt magura, aber ich habe mit denen bei ceramic nicht so gute erfahrungen gemacht wie mit den greenfrog belägen. 

die gezeigte leitungsführung enigt aber gerne auch mal zum klappern. nach wie vor bin ich von der variante mit dem schrumpfschlacuh bisher am meisten überzeugt. auch original magura, ein zug wird zwischen den anschlägen gespannt, darüber ein schrumpfschlauch durch den die leitung geführt wird. geht wunderbar, wenn man den zug genug spannt. 

Hier :
http://cgi.ebay.de/Original-Magura-...ryZ85769QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## tofu1000 (21. April 2008)

Abgesehen vom klappern bin ich von diesen Leitungshalterungen nicht wirklich begeistert: 1. Die Farbe. Lässt sich aber mit ner ordentlichen Dose schwarz und etwas Draht zum aufhängen schnell beheben. 2. Die Verschraubung. Ich halte mich nicht unbedingt für den Supermechaniker, aber ich bin auch kein Grobmoto, aber bei mir drehte sich der kleine Sechskant ruckzuck rund, so dass ich sie notdürftig mit einer Zange festgezogen hab. Gehalten haben sie etwa ein halbes Jahr, inzwischen werden sie jedoch immer wieder locker. Für die Schrumpfschauch-Umrüstung war ich aber bisher zu faul...  
Die grünen Beläge bremsen sehr gut, auch wenn sie bei viel Schlamm ruckzuck runterradiert sind.


----------



## Kint (21. April 2008)

tofu1000 schrieb:


> Abgesehen vom klappern bin ich von diesen Leitungshalterungen nicht wirklich begeistert: 1. Die Farbe. Lässt sich aber mit ner ordentlichen Dose schwarz und etwas Draht zum aufhängen schnell beheben. 2. Die Verschraubung. Ich halte mich nicht unbedingt für den Supermechaniker, aber ich bin auch kein Grobmoto, aber bei mir drehte sich der kleine Sechskant ruckzuck rund, so dass ich sie notdürftig mit einer Zange festgezogen hab. Gehalten haben sie etwa ein halbes Jahr, inzwischen werden sie jedoch immer wieder locker. Für die Schrumpfschauch-Umrüstung war ich aber bisher zu faul...
> Die grünen Beläge bremsen sehr gut, auch wenn sie bei viel Schlamm ruckzuck runterradiert sind.



genau ich erinnere wie ich mir früher bei den dingern die finger abgebrochen habe...die allerersten (ganz früher wurden die maguras serienmäßig mit dem schrumpfschlauch ausgeliefert) wurden übel als der neue shi** gehyped, hatten aber noch keinen sechskant sodnern ne rändelschraube zum festziehen...das war ein spass... ... für die montage des zuges im schrumpfschlauchs empfehlen sich aber im übrigen drei hände.... 

und an deine beläge erinnee ich mich auch gut...  da war doch dieser nette kleine schottertrail beim treffen. wir hätten eine vorher /nacher messung der belagstärke machen sollen....


----------



## tofu1000 (22. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> genau ich erinnere wie ich mir früher bei den dingern die finger abgebrochen habe...die allerersten (ganz früher wurden die maguras serienmäßig mit dem schrumpfschlauch ausgeliefert) wurden übel als der neue shi** gehyped, hatten aber noch keinen sechskant sodnern ne rändelschraube zum festziehen...das war ein spass... ... für die montage des zuges im schrumpfschlauchs empfehlen sich aber im übrigen drei hände....
> 
> und an deine beläge erinnee ich mich auch gut...  da war doch dieser nette kleine schottertrail beim treffen. wir hätten eine vorher /nacher messung der belagstärke machen sollen....


Richtig! Aber die Belagstärke vorher/nachher lässt sich auch wenige Worte fassen: *Dick*/fast unsichtbar. 
Für die Installation der Schrumpfschläuche wäre diese Person ja dann die richtige Adresse:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hoeckle (22. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> da war doch dieser nette kleine schottertrail beim treffen.


 
 Wo, wann, welchen, weshalb, warum...... sry hilf mir auf die sprünge..


----------



## Tiensy (22. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Hey Oldschooler,
> 
> der Rahmen soll morgen ankommen. Hermes sagt's zumindest so. Dass die P-Bone auch zu kurz ist wurde mir dann auch bewusst. Ich bin noch auf der Suche, was in Frage kommen kann. Ich weigere mich irgendwie eine Kinesis dranzuschrauben. Wenn jemand noch eine Ahnung hat, welche Starrgabel passen kÃ¶nnte, ich bin fÃ¼r VorschlÃ¤ge offen.
> 
> GrÃ¼Ãe - Sebastian



Hi Sebastian,

hoffe Dein Rahmen ist mittlerweile gut angekommen.

Hab im Steinbach 2008 Katalog soeben gelesen, dass die Steinbach Superlight I Gabel mit einer EinbauhÃ¶he von 420mm geliefert werden kann. Kostet 128â¬. 

Meine ist die Superlight II mit 410mm. VerarbeitungsqualitÃ¤t wÃ¼rde ich mal als super bezeichnen. Optik ist (geschmackssache) super. Das beste an dem Teil ist das Gewicht. WÃ¼rde die mir jederzeit wieder holen.  

Beste GrÃ¼Ãe.


----------



## Bastieeeh (22. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

der Rahmen ist heute angekommen. Fotos gibt's morgen bei Tageslicht...
Kurz zum Zustand etwas: Er ist quasi übersäht mit Dellen (weniger), Kerben (mehr) und Kratzern (zu viele). Das bedeutet richtig viel Aufwand beim Polieren. Es ist übrigens kein 1998er, sondern ein 1993er, 94er oder 95er. Die Experten können mir das morgen vielleicht genauer sagen. Im Unterrohr klappert etwas und das Innengewinde vom Schaltauge ist verschlissen. Ein neues wird mich wohl um die 35 Euro kosten bei BETD - oder hat hier noch jemand ein passendes?

Zur Gabel: Danke für den Hinweis. Auf der Webseite steht was von 410mm EBH bei der Superlight 1, der Katalog und die Bilder sprechen aber auch für 420mm. Leider gibt es die nur silbern, ich würde gern eine schwarze haben. Wenn es gar keine Alternative mehr gibt, dann bestelle ich bei Velotraum (von denen ist auch der Rahmen meines Stadtrades) deren Alugabel (EBH 425mm). Die ist auch recht leicht und man bekommt sie in jeder Farbe. Mit 170 Euro ist das aber auch nicht gerade günstig.
Na vielleicht bekomm ich ja doch noch eine F80X irgendwo günstig...

Grüße - Sebastian


----------



## Tiensy (22. April 2008)

Achja nochwas...

Syncros Revolution + SRAM X.9 Umwerfer vertragen sich nicht...  

Auf das größte Kettenblatt schalten funktioniert nicht, da sonst die Kurbel langsam aber sicher vom äußeren Leitblech des X.9 aufgeschlitzt wird...

Eigentlich wollte ich beim Avalanche mal Non-Shimano fahren. Aber jetzt kommt halt doch ein XTR M960 Umwerfer dran. Der hat zumindest super gepasst und funktioniert.

@versus:

Wie läuft es denn mittlerweile mit deinen HS33? Wie genau hast Du eigentlich die Bremsen eingestellt? Greifen die Beläge bei Dir beidseitig gleichseitig und mit selbiger Fläche auf die Felge? Die Einstellerei ist nicht gerade schwer, aber manchmal etwas nervtötend, da sich beim anziehen der Schnellspanner wieder alles um paar Millimeter verzieht. Das macht die genaue Einstellarbeit bei den Magura's nicht gerade leicht.

Aber nach 2 Stunden hab ich es jetzt zumindest bei der Vorderbremse zu 99% geschafft.


----------



## Bastieeeh (23. April 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

im Folgenden die Bilder:


 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 



An Komponenten werde ich die 910er XTR-Baureihe an das Rad schrauben. Ich hoffe, der entsprechende Umwerfer passt hinsichtlich der Syncroskurbeln.

Grüße - Sebastian


----------



## Zaskar1998 (23. April 2008)

Bastieeeh schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> im Folgenden die Bilder:
> 
> ...



Hallo, habe auf meinem Zaskar eine Syncros Revolution mit einem
950er XTR  TS Umwerfer montiert. Das funzt einwandfrei.

MfG


----------



## Tiensy (24. April 2008)

*Morgens halb zehn in Deutschland...*

*-Frühschicht-*




*...Abends halb zwölf in Deutschland...*

*-Spätschicht-*




*...und in der Nacht wieder glücklich vereint...*





Ich kann es nur nochmal schreiben! Bin richtig glücklich und zufrieden mit den Bikes. Mein Wiederanfang mit GT einfach 

Danke nochmals an euch alle bei der Hilfe zum Aufbau. Bei mir geht's von dem Schrauberdasein nun in den Wald oder in den urbanen Jungel... 

Beste Grüße und sichere Fahrt.


----------



## Backfisch (24. April 2008)

Beide sehen wirklich gut aus. Willst Du beim Zaskar bei den ollen Decals bleiben? Das Rot ist ja schick, abr schwarz-rot könnte auch passen.


----------



## Tiensy (25. April 2008)

Hi Backfisch,

die "neuen" Decals wollte ich lieber erstmal aufbewahren und verwenden, wenn die derzeitigen Decals unansehnlich geworden sind. Im Moment hagelt es ohnehin Äste, Steine etc. auf den Rahmen.

Das Zaskar ist derzeit das absolut unempfindlichere und wartungsärmere Rad. Mittlerweile fühl ich mich bzw. bin ich auch wieder recht fit unterwegs. Meine altbekannten (10 Jahre alten) Singletrails gibt es immernoch und mit dem Zaskar ist das eine wahre Freude. 

Die SID 100 Federgabel funktioniert für meine Bedürfnisse übrigens hervorragend. Ist meine erste Luftgabel und langsam aber sicher legen sich bei mir die Sorgen bzgl. Luftverlust, progressives Verhalten, Ansprechverhalten etc. 

Ich hab Freude am Fahren... und zwar ganz große... Einfach super! 

Heute war allerdings wieder Avalanche Day.





Sieht irgendjemand an dem Rad noch 800g Gewichtsersparnis? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.


----------



## bikehumanumest (26. April 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Das zweite: Speedneedle ohne gepolsterten Radhosen



probier den speedneedle mal exakt waagrecht auszurichten,er ist dann superkomfortabel (bis er durchgesessen ist...) und das druckgefühl auf die hände ist auch weg...

joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kint (26. April 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Sieht irgendjemand an dem Rad noch 800g Gewichtsersparnis? Bin für jeden Tip dankbar.



bei 800 gramm qualifizierst du dich fürs leichtbauforum.... 

wenns nur aufs gewicht ankommt: 

- syncros cattlehead ist kultig aber aktuell nicht der leichteste...
- definitiv die pedale. die ienfachen wellgo mt20 wiegen 230 gramm das paar. und halten auch unter mir akzeptabel. wenns flatpedals sein sollen, dann sind die nc17 magnesium die leichtesten die ich kenne, mit ca 370 gramm
- 517er felgen - da geht noch was. schau dir mal die sun felgen an, da gibts deultich leichteres...die ufo ist die leichteste felge für cantis die ich kenne 350 gramm pro stück oder so, und hääält...(natürlichnicht unter mir...  ) 
- defintiv statt draht kevlar reifen verbauen, je nach reifen bringt das schon allein 300 gramm...
- magura weg. gute bremswirkung, aber das gewicht ist auch ne marke...
- aluschaltauge ? 
- nokons ? 
- überwurfmuttern der ventile raus - braucht eh kein mensch siend im zweifel sgar hinderlich ( weil ventilabriss) 
- überall aluschrauben verbauen wo geht ( tuningkit für schaltwerk inkl leichten carbon pulleys etcetc) 

und ganz fies und aufs letzte : 
 - steuersatz raus und das steuerohr aufs mindestmaß runterfräsen....
 - zuletzt alter leichtbauertrick, steuersatzkralle raus bringt auch 20 gramm...     


aber wie gesagt, dann gehts schon richtung leichtbau....:kotz:


----------



## Tiensy (26. April 2008)

bikehumanumest schrieb:


> probier den speedneedle mal exakt waagrecht auszurichten,er ist dann superkomfortabel (bis er durchgesessen ist...) und das druckgefühl auf die hände ist auch weg...
> 
> joe



Hi Joe,

danke für den Tip. Werd ich mal ausprobieren. Dachte Anfangs das liegt daran, dass ich lange nicht mehr auf dem Rad gesessen hatte.

Mittlerweile sitze ich allerdings lieber auf dem Speedneedle als auf dem Flite Gel Sattel auf dem Zaskar. Der Speedneedle ist auf eine Weise zwar komfortabel, aber dennoch etwas schmerzhaft auf Dauer.

Momentan ist mir das um ehrlich zu sagen fast schon egal. Rechne jedesmal beim Aufsteigen auf das Avalanche schon mit Schmerzen beim Fahren. Aber bei der Euphorie die dann aufkommt, gewöhnt man sich dran.

Mir gefällt der Speedneedle.  Leicht und dennoch sehr steif und robust. Würd den mir jederzeit wieder kaufen.

Also für alle Stylisten, Puristen, Minimalisten, Perfektionisten, Custom-Tuner, Hardcore-, Passion-Biker und wie ihr sonst noch alle heißt: Super Teil  

So hat es letztendlich seinen Platz in meinem 1.50m x 1.70m Rennstall gefunden:  









Also beste Grüße und danke nochmals.

Falls ihr Bilder von dem Rad nicht mehr sehen könnt, einfach Bescheid sagen  Ich will die Freude nur mit Euch teilen. Ohne das Forum hier wäre dieses Rad nie entstanden...


----------



## Tiensy (26. April 2008)

Kint schrieb:


> bei 800 gramm qualifizierst du dich fürs leichtbauforum....
> 
> wenns nur aufs gewicht ankommt:
> 
> ...



Hi Kint,

danke für die ausführliche Antwort.

Ich hab mit der Leichtbau-Fraktion eigentlich nicht viel zu tun, aber ich finde manche Räder wirklich super. Jeder hat so seine Vorlieben, bei mir sollte es beim Avalanche eigentlich irgendwie so eine Mischung aus Minimalistisch, Kultisch, Ansehnlich, Funktionalistisch und Stimmig sein. Aber mittlerweile bin ich einfach begeistert was ein leichtes Rad doch ausmacht. Bei den Bremsen wären V-Brakes mit Sicherheit leichter als die Magura's. Aber wenn die abkommen, dann würde dem Rad irgendwie was fehlen.

Mein Ansatzpunkt wären daher die Laufräder gewesen. Ich hätte da auch schon eine wage Vorstellung von dem was ich verbauen könnte. Als Naben stehen diese derzeit auf Nummer bei mir: http://www.light-bikes.de/website/new/2006/10/30/testpreview-tune-mig45-mag150

Der Preis dafür ist allerdings auch ganz oben angesiedelt. 

Leichte Speichen, mit leichten Faltreifen (Evtl. Continental Ultra Gaterskin in 1 1/8 oder Kojak's in 1.35).

Das ist aber jetzt eben eine sehr kostspielige Sache und von der Gesamtheit her, dafür würde das Avalanche nicht allzuviel an "Character" verlieren...

Aluschaltauge. Das ist schnell realisiert und kommt definitiv auch auf die nächste Liste mit drauf. 

Anfangs hatte ich diesen Expander von Tune im Aluschaft der Gabel. Hatte allerdings ständig Spiel im Steuerkopf und hab dann etwas voreilig eine Stahlkralle in den Aluschaft geschlagen (Mit entsprechendem Werkzeug). Allerdings hat das Einschlagen schon derbe Riefen im Innenrohr hinterlassen. Die Riefen sind nicht tief, aber mir ist beim Lesen hier mal was von Kerbwirkung um die Ohren geflogen. Und das hatte wohl damit zu tun. Ich bezweifel dass ich die Kralle nicht mehr so leicht rausbekomme. 

Schrauben ist eine gute Idee. Wie wäre es mit Aluschrauben bei den unbelasteten Stellen und Titanschrauben an Schrauben die auf Zug stehen?

Die Überwurfmuttern sind ab


----------



## patrol (26. April 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> ...Bei den Bremsen wären V-Brakes mit Sicherheit leichter als die Magura's. Aber wenn die abkommen, dann würde dem Rad irgendwie was fehlen......



Jetzt mal ganz OT, ich hab mir Maguras aus Sicherheitsgründen dran gemacht.
Hat jemand von euch schonmal erlebt, was passiert, wenn so`n Bremszug reißt? *autsch* war der erste Gedanke! 
Ein *AUAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA* war der Gedanke der nächsten Wochen.
.....so bei 45km/h bergab auf ner asphaltierten Strecke......
Ja, ja...... ich kann die Leichtbau-Geschichte nachvollziehen. Und kommt mir jetzt bloß nicht mit dem "und was, wenn du dir den Schlauch irgendwo abreißt...! *darüberwillichgarnichterstnachdenken*

...nur mal so, gar nicht ernst nehmen.....nur ein Gedanke von einem N00b in der Scene....


----------



## Tiensy (16. Mai 2008)

Ich wuerde meinem Avalanche gerne eine Dura Ace Kassette spendieren. Bin mir aber noch etwas unschluessig was die Abstufung der einzelnen Ritzel angeht.

Waere folgende Abstufung, ok? (Vorne fahre ich *24-34-46*)

*11-12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21*


----------



## hoeckle (16. Mai 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Ich wuerde meinem Avalanche gerne eine Dura Ace Kassette spendieren. Bin mir aber noch etwas unschluessig was die Abstufung der einzelnen Ritzel angeht.
> 
> Waere folgende Abstufung, ok? (Vorne fahre ich *24-34-46*)
> 
> *11-12-13-14-15-16-17-19-21*


 

klar ist das ok! normale anstiege sind damit auch noch zu packen, aber du musst damit leben können, solche kommentare zu ertragen....   

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4734308&postcount=86


zu den aluschrauben: hier geht schalthebel, bremshebel, flaschenhalter hintere bremse

titan: vorbauschrauben, vordere bremse, sattelstütze, flaschenhalter


die steuersatzschraube würde ich persönlich in stahl lassen. gibt bestimmt andere meinungen dazu, die aber bestimmt auch abhängig sind von der zu erwartenden last. heisst: augenmaß und gesunde selbsteinschätzung sind schon gefragt...


----------



## Tiensy (16. Mai 2008)

hoeckle schrieb:


> klar ist das ok! normale anstiege sind damit auch noch zu packen, aber du musst damit leben können, solche kommentare zu ertragen....
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=4734308&postcount=86
> 
> ...



Hi hoeckle,

danke fuer die Auskunft.

Mit den folgenden Fragen waere ich im Leichtbauforum wohl besser aufgehoben, aber hier fuehl ich mich wohler  

Was die ganzen Normen der ganzen Schrauben betrifft, kenn ich mich genau 0 aus. Wuerde moeglichst bald gerne eine Bestellung aufgeben um das Avalanche und meinen Geldbeutel zu erleichtern. 

Hier ist mal eine Liste an Schrauben, die ich gerne Tauschen wuerde:

*Aluminium*

- 1 x Umwerferklemmung (XTR-M960)
- 1 x Umwerfer-Schaltzugklemmung (XTR-M960)
_- 2 x Umwerfer-Einstellschraeubchen (XTR-M960)_
- 2 x Bremsgriffklemmung (Tomac HS33)
- 2 x Schaltgriffklemmung (X0-Twister)
- 1 x Schaltwerk-Schaltzugklemmung (X0-Carbon)
- 2 x Schaltwerk-Roellchen-Befestigung (X0-Carbon)
_- 2 x Schaltwerk-Einstellschraeubchen (X0-Carbon)_

*Titanium*

- 1 x Sattelstuetzenklemmung
- 1 x Sattelklemmung Vorne (Syncros)
- 1 x Sattelklemmung Hinten (Syncros)
- 1 x Vorbauklemmung (Syncros)
- 1 x Ahead-/Steuersatzschraube
- 2 x Lenkerklemmung (Syncros)

*Weitere LB-Massnahmen:*

- Schaltwerksroellchen (Aluminium)
- Dura Ace Kassette (11-21)
- Abschlussring Kassette (Aluminium)
- Cantileverbolzen (Titanium)
- Schaltauge (Aluminium)


*Nun die Fragen dazu:*

- Kennt jmd. die Normen und Abmessungen fuer die benoetigten Schrauben?

- Habe ich die sicherheitsrelevanten Stellen ausreichend bedacht?

- Hat jmd. eine Bezugsquelle fuer die Cantilever-Bolzen?

- Das Schaltauge bekomme ich aus Israel, richtig?

- Gibt es die Einstellschraeubchen fuer Umwerfer und Schaltwerk ueberhaupt? (Oder sind die ohnehin schon aus Alu?)

Besten Dank.


----------



## hoeckle (16. Mai 2008)

hier was zum thema titan. alu solltest du in gut sortierten schraubenfachhandel bestellen können. aber bei alu daran denken, daß sehr sehr schnell nach fest, ab kommt... 

http://www.metaltec.de/html/ti_schrauben/titan_muttern.html und http://www.syntace.de/index.cfm

dann aber bitte auch konseqeunt bleiben und die sattelstütze kürzen.....


----------



## Kint (16. Mai 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> *Nun die Fragen dazu:*
> 
> - Kennt jmd. die Normen und Abmessungen fuer die benoetigten Schrauben?
> 
> ...



wenn du dich damit 0 auskennst - dann wäre ein guter zeitpunkt etwas zu lernen  

nacheinander ausbauen - vermessen - dann mit 

http://www.normschrauben.de/html/gewindearten_1.html

vergelichen - sollten allesamt metrische gewinde sein. 

etwas weniger technisch sieht das dann so aus :

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Metrisches_ISO-Gewinde

bzw geenrelle infos dazu:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gewinde

ausser den cantibolzen die haben meist ein etwas spezielles gewinde - sidn auch nicht so einfach aufzutreiben. 

die einstellschrauben für den umwerfer udn schaltung - nun prinzipiell gibt es alles, ist nur die frage ob es sinn macht. die würde ich in stahl lassen, die sind so filigran, dass du dir beim einstellen wahrscheinlich das gewinde zerfetzt weenn du die aus alu nimmst. (wenn du die überhaupt bekommst) 

cih würde in alu nru folgedens durchführen:

Aluminium

- 1 x Umwerferklemmung (XTR-M960)
- 1 x Umwerfer-Schaltzugklemmung (XTR-M960)

- 2 x Bremsgriffklemmung (Tomac HS33)
- 2 x Schaltgriffklemmung (X0-Twister)
- 1 x Schaltwerk-Schaltzugklemmung (X0-Carbon)
- 2 x Schaltwerk-Roellchen-Befestigung (X0-Carbon)

Weitere LB-Massnahmen:

- Schaltwerksroellchen (Aluminium)

schau mal ob du einen tune tuningsatz bekommst - die gabs frher und haben im grunde das ersetzt was du an der schaltung ersetzen willst -  obs die noch gibt, war im eloxwahn aber sehr beliebt. 

dann alu schaltröllchen wiegen meist nicht weniger als die stadard palstedinger, weil da industrielager drinsitzen. aber gerade für x0 gibts afaik doch carbon röllchen ? guck mal bei ebay nach ich meine da regelmäßig über sowas zu stolpern - obs gewichtstechnisch was bringt 

und frage vorher mal in israel nach (und bei d-hanger com) was die aluschaltaugen wiegen - ob die wirklich leichter sind. für die befestigung des schaltauges kannst du auch alu kettenblattschrauben nehmen - die musst du allerdings etwas kürzen da hülse und schraube etwas länger als beim SA sind. haben den vorteil, dass im falle die schraube reisst und nicht das schaltauge oder das schaltwerk.
wir haben früher auch mal die stahlschrauben rundum mit ner gefeilten kerbe = sollbruchstelle versehen - da die SA immer schweineteuer waren...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (1. Juli 2008)

So langsam aber sicher nähert sich das Avalanche LE seiner letzten "zufriedenstellenden" Endstufe ohne weitere Veränderungen...

Was sich seit dem letzten Stand geändert hat sind folgende Sachen:

- Specialized FatBoy's sind runter und Schwalbe Stelvio 26x1.10 sind drauf
- Syncros Exzenter in gold raus und in schwarz wieder rein 
- Dura Ace 11-21 Kassette liegt auch schon bereit und wartet nur noch darauf verbaut zu werden

Ansonsten bin ich super zufrieden mit dem Rad. Freu mich immer wieder auf's neue mit dem Rad meine kleinen Tourchen zu fahren. 

Einfach 





Frohe und sichere Fahrt weiterhin an alle.


----------



## Bastieeeh (1. Juli 2008)

Hey Tiensy - sieht spitze aus!
Bei mir gibt es noch nicht viel neues. Es mehren sich die Teile.
Die Gabel macht mir am meisten zu schaffen. Wenn nicht alt und damit nicht so schön funktionierend wie die neuen (Judy DH, Manitou EFC) dann würde ich glatt eine Fox F80X einbauen. Hab mal nachmessen lassen - das Teil hat komplett ausgefedert 45,5cm EBH. Bei grob gesehen 2cm Sag könnte das doch passen, oder was meint ihr?

Grüße - Sebastian


----------



## versus (2. Juli 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


>



 die ecke kenne ich doch ! ! ! 
warst du etwa in der alten heimat? hast du michel und maggi besucht?
hach...


----------



## versus (2. Juli 2008)

ach noch was: geiles rad ! ! !


----------



## Tiensy (2. Juli 2008)

versus schrieb:


> die ecke kenne ich doch ! ! !
> warst du etwa in der alten heimat? hast du michel und maggi besucht?
> hach...



Hi Volker 

ja, die Ecke dort eignet sich allerdings lediglich um ein paar schöne Fotos zu schiessen 

Die "alte" Heimat ist vorerst wieder die "neue" Heimat. Bei Michel und Maggi könnte ich bald einziehen, wenn ich dort noch öfters auftauche 

Ich richte Ihnen mal einen Gruß von Dir aus.


----------



## versus (3. Juli 2008)

Tiensy schrieb:


> Die "alte" Heimat ist vorerst wieder die "neue" Heimat.







Tiensy schrieb:


> Bei Michel und Maggi könnte ich bald einziehen, wenn ich dort noch öfters auftauche
> 
> Ich richte Ihnen mal einen Gruß von Dir aus.



 ja mach das bitte ! kannst ihnen ausrichten, dass ich hier immer noch auf der suche nach ihrem nachfolger bin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiensy (29. Juli 2008)

Bin mit dem Avalanche genug rumgefahren und zerleg das Rad nun wieder. Rahmen gestrippt und bisschen aufbereitet


----------



## Janikulus (29. Juli 2008)

du hast ja sogar die OR Abschlusskappe gerade poliert! 

gratuliere zum 97er Zassi!


----------



## Tiensy (29. Juli 2008)

Janikulus schrieb:


> du hast ja sogar die OR Abschlusskappe gerade poliert!
> 
> gratuliere zum 97er Zassi!



Ja genau. Das Alu war dort so weich, da hat sich das bisschen eingedellt dann...

Dennoch Danke für die Anteilname


----------



## Backfisch (30. Juli 2008)

Der Dateiname hat Dich verraten.

Ich grüble gerade über die Zugführung der hinteren V-Brake bei meinem Avalanche...  Muss mal ein paar Bilder sichten.


----------



## Backfisch (1. August 2008)

Nochmal zu meinem 96er Avalanche (LE, weil V-Brakes und Federgabel)...

Kann mir jemand Tipps zu den Zugführungen geben?

- Die Schaltzüge hab ich soweit kapiert, der Zug vom rechten Shifter geht rechts am Unterrohr lang, der vom linken links. Am Lenker säh es ja umgekehrt besser aus und es wäre auch ein größerer Radius, aber dann kreuzen sich die Züge unter dem Unterrohr und das ist irgendwie doof.
Oder was würdet Ihr da machen?
Und bisher sieht es so aus, als müsste ich am Schaltwerk eine ziemlich große Schleife legen...

- Beim Zug für die hintere V-Brake rätsele ich ziemlich im Dunkeln herum. Das Bike wurde doch mit exakt dem Rahmen sowohl mit Cantis als auch mit V-Brakes (LE) verkauft, wie waren denn beim LE die Züge genau verlegt?


----------



## cleiende (1. August 2008)

Tag



Backfisch schrieb:


> - Die Schaltzüge hab ich soweit kapiert, der Zug vom rechten Shifter geht rechts am Unterrohr lang, der vom linken links. Am Lenker säh es ja umgekehrt besser aus und es wäre auch ein größerer Radius, aber dann kreuzen sich die Züge unter dem Unterrohr und das ist irgendwie doof.
> Oder was würdet Ihr da machen?
> Und bisher sieht es so aus, als müsste ich am Schaltwerk eine ziemlich große Schleife legen...



Nix mit Züge unter dem Rohre kreuzen, das klingelt dann immer wieder. Schaltzüge vorne in weitem Bogen führen, Lenkeinschlag prüfen!, die liegen dann u.U. vor dem Steuerrohr zweimal aufeinander.
Den großen Bogen hinten vermeidest Du mit einem Avid "Rollamajic".



Backfisch schrieb:


> - Beim Zug für die hintere V-Brake rätsele ich ziemlich im Dunkeln herum. Das Bike wurde doch mit exakt dem Rahmen sowohl mit Cantis als auch mit V-Brakes (LE) verkauft, wie waren denn beim LE die Züge genau verlegt?



Das wird bei Deinem Rahmen wohl so nicht gehen mit den V-Brakes, da fehlt Dir das Widerlager für den hinteren Teil der Hülle. Schau mal bei den Classics rein, da war grad was von wegen aufgebohrter Zugführungen beim Klein. Irgendein Händler hat dafür Hülsen, so eine brauchst Du. Da ist auch ein Link bei.


----------



## Backfisch (1. August 2008)

Danke für den Tipp!
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120287927498
Sieht gut aus, oder?

Den Thread bei den Classics hatte ich schon überflogen aber gar nicht mit meinem Problem in Verbindung gebracht, werde mir die Lösungen mal anschauen.


----------



## Backfisch (1. August 2008)

Erwäge gerade, nun doch eine 90er-Jahre-Gabel einzubauen. Hat jemand eine Z2 rumliegen?


----------



## cleiende (1. August 2008)

Ja, genau. Das ist die ganz alte Version. Gibt auch ne neuere aus Kunststoff (rot/schwarz).
Bei dem Verkäufer würde ich aber vorher wg Versand fragen, es sei denn Du hast einen Helfer in den USA. Ich glaube mich an den deutschfreundlichen Patrioten erinnern zu können.



Backfisch schrieb:


> Danke für den Tipp!
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=120287927498
> Sieht gut aus, oder?
> 
> Den Thread bei den Classics hatte ich schon überflogen aber gar nicht mit meinem Problem in Verbindung gebracht, werde mir die Lösungen mal anschauen.


----------



## Backfisch (1. August 2008)

Ich hab ihm schon ne freundliche Mail geschickt, ansonsten hab ich ne Adresse in den USA.
Es gibt auch noch einen Verkäufer, der die neuere Version nach D schickt, aber der silberne alte passt natürlich besser ans BB Avalanche.

Und meintest Du dieses Teil:
http://www.radsport-lenzen.de/ersatzteile/klein/kleinhuelsefuerzuganschlaege.php


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cleiende (1. August 2008)

Genau das Teil meinte ich.


----------

